# Olympus Trip Saturday Night -- Interested?



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Just read fishing report at MD DNR web site site (http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/chesapeake.html.old). Looks really good, so am planning to go out on Olympus head boat Saturday evening. This is a first rate boat that cares about customers and catches fish! If you'd like to join me, here are particulars:

Fishing -- chumming for rock, than bottom fishing for large croaker with a few spot mixed in.

Time -- Boat leaves 6pm, returns midnight. I'll be leaving my house (Just of I-270, exit 4) around 3:15, returning around 2:00am.

Boat Location -- Just off Route 235 in St. Mary's County, 1 mile north of intersection of 235 and 5 at Ridge Md. 

Cost -- $45 per person with bait included, rod $5 additional

Food, Drinks -- You're in charge

Fish cleaning -- Ditto

I have room for up to 3 folks to meet at my house or can pick you up if near beltway on my way to Exit 7.

Please post interest on this message thread and send me a PM with your email or phone if you'd like to ride with me.

For more info about Olympus, their phone is 301-872-5815.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

*Very Nice!*

Oh man that is a very nice offer...Unfortunately I will be in Atlantic City losing my money  But for someone that hasn't caught many fish this season and in need of some pullage I know this boat will give it to you. Like I said before that's very nice of you to offer the ride foodfan, wish I could go.


----------



## Laid_backz (Jun 16, 2004)

*Interested*

I am interested in goin out and fishing wit you guys. I will have up to 8 people with me..is there any way we can extend the duration of the trip..instead of 6 to 12 can we make it 2 to 12...additional charge for xtension will be discussed. Also interested in catchin some blue fish and anyother species beside croaker,spot and da boring fish....do write back.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's a party boat so the hours can't be changed. You may get into some bluefish while chumming but will probably only get croakers and spot with the occassional trout while bottom fishing. You could always hook into a red drum but right now it seems to be mainly croakers. With 8 guys you may be able to book a charter that may be able to meet your hours and needs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

Sounds like a good deal. Does this headboat have a Web site and a picture of the boat? 


I was looking at going on this head boat:http://www.scheibles.com/

Anyone know if it's any good?


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Scheible's ...*

Scheible's boats have been good in the past. I haven't gone out with them in over 10 years. Boat is much larger and looks newer than Olympus. You might want to call them to get more info on current schedule and results.

Please post whatever you find out. Thanks!!

Foodfan


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Hey Anthony ...*

Are you thinking of going on this one?

I've heard from another P&Ser who lives about 2 miles from you and may be joining this trip. 

You know I have a seat with your name on it if you're interested, just send a PM. Thanks!

Foodfan


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks but I will be going on the spade fishing trip in VA on friday so I probably won't make it for this trip. Maybe next time.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Check you PM


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

dennis,
check your pm's please.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Response to Husky, Flounda PMs ...*

Yes, I've been a bit slow to reply.   

Please look for my replies and call me. 

Looks like Bubba Blue and his son will will meet us at the boat.

I'm looking forward to this P&S 'boat' trip!

Foodfan


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*The results are in ...*

... and are mixed. 

Went out Saturday evening with Husky, Flounda and a young neighbor of Flounda's and met BubbaBlue at the boat.

Olympus bottom fished only, fairly crowded with about 35 on board. Fishing was very slow at first, only one fish caught in first two hours. After dark, croaker turned on, biting a variety of baits. Squid wroked great for me -- caught a near-limit of croaker of mixed sizes, some up to 18". Also an 18.25" rock that bit a bottom-fished squid.

Others on trip did okay, will let them post own results. But, Husky did have the accomplishment of the day -- got all tangled up with 3 other lines, felt a hit, and eventually pulled in line by hand -- with a double header of 16" croakers!!   Maybe next trip I'll suggest he leave the rod at home.  

Overall, good trip -- met new PSers, great weather for a night on the bay, and caught some fish. Will post upcoming trips I take.

Foodfan  

P.S. -- Heard the C-Dog23 caught a limit of rock on Saturday Olympus day trip.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Good to meet you guys. Boat was a little crowded for my taste but me and the #2 son had a good time. 

Those horse croaker fillets fried up quite nicely for lunch today. 

A P&S.com newbie observation: 
It was interesting explaining to others on the boat that we knew each other through an internet group about pier and surf fishing. This while fishing on a boat.  
Also, a few had a good laugh when I explained what purdue peeler was... They stopped laughing when I brought in a 17" croaker.  

Hope to fish with you guys again sometime soon.


Doing some freshwater at Claytor Lake in southern VA next weekend. Should be back on the bay the weekend after.


BB


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Had a good time. Nice to meet you Flounda and Bubba Blue. I was a little annoyed about not going for the rockfish, but I understand. The boat was too crowded anyway. Sounds like I need to take a Saturday morning trip down there next time so I can get some rock.

So, I was using a 7' conventional ugly stick with a fairly small abu garcia baitcaster reel. I really had to set the drag as hard as it could go to get the big croaker in. I tried explaining to a few around me who thought my setup wasn't working that the backbone of the rod is different and that is why they thought I had a huge one everythime. I couldn't just reel the fish in without working it. The fish would swim under the boat putting extra pressure on my rod.

Anyway, after a while I wasn't so sure. I started to wonder if I was having problems with my drag.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Another interesting thing occurred. I didn't have a single nibble using the rig I had setup to start with. As soon as I changed rigs, I couldn't keep them off the circle hooks.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Foodfan and Husky, 
A pleasured meeting you and I know we had a blast; thank you for letting me borrowed the extra rod and provide my young neighbor Rod with the extra fishes, the catch of the day was a double header, a striper and a monster croaker. 
So you guys know where to get those fat, cheap bloodworms next time. I'm looking forward for the next trip and hopefully I'll get my new suv. Husky next trip you pay for the bloodworms, gas, rod rent, tickets, the wawa snacks, and I 'll drive  .
Couldn't go to Assateague as planned cause my daughter still sick and I had to take her to the doctor, summer cold...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll let you in on a no-fishing secret. For fevers, rotate the liquid children or infant's tylenol and the children's motrin. That way you can give more than one dose in four hours if need be.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I'll let you in on a no-fishing secret. For fevers, rotate the liquid children or infant's tylenol and the children's motrin. That way you can give more than one dose in four hours if need be.


Husky if I remember correctly if you alternate you can give doses at 4 hours and not sooner. Be careful and dont over medicate.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll have to check, but I think it's every 4 hours if you don't alternate and if the fever is still raging after say 3 hours then go ahead and alternate.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Husky,

You are trying for me to overdose my daughter wuz up?  
I hope u haven't gave the wrong medication to your young ones--Don't work nor study to hard


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I was right*

recommended time is every 4-6 hours. But, and this was told to me by the doctor's at Children's Hospital, as long as you are alternating, you can give an extra dose before the 4 hours.

Also, you don't need to worry much about overdose there--if your child has a horrible fever and the regular dosage doesn't do it, they double the dosage.


----------

